# Help: Modifiers for E&M & CPT Codes



## Karencoder (Aug 26, 2011)

Can anyone suggest some direction in learning which modifiers can be used for E&M codes? Also, clarification on using CPT modifiers?  I was given a list of E&M codes and asked which could  I attach a -25,-24-26,-22,-57,-91, & -47 modifier to. I've read the codes and the appendix A with the modifiers but am still unsure. Are there any other resources I should check? Thank you.


----------



## btadlock1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Karencoder said:


> Can anyone suggest some direction in learning which modifiers can be used for E&M codes? Also, clarification on using CPT modifiers?  Thank you.



24 (Unrelated E/M by same physician during the global post-op period)
25 (Significant/separately identifiable E/M service)
57 (decision for surgery)
AI (inpatient E/M's) - admitting physician of record
32 - mandated services

Those are the only modifiers that go on E/M codes, that I can think of. AI is actually a HCPCS modifier...

What kind of clarification did you need? You use modifiers to identify unusual circumstances, where the CPT description is inadequate to fully describe the situation, or when services are performed together that are could be considered incidental to one another, or that aren't normally both done in the same encounter.


----------



## Karencoder (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you.  Your codes are exactly what I thought. It was just odd to be given a list of codes without details and be asked to pick modifiers that could go with them. I just needed to think out of the box.

Thank you so much.


----------

